# Need a cool desktop/wallpaper for my laptop



## Hollowway

So I got a new laptop (MSI GX 640 -a beast of a machine, btw!) and I want a new desktop background to match the supreme coolness of the computer. I was originally thinking of a Bulb lightbulb photo, but I can't find what I'm looking for in a high enough resolution (I need 1680 x 1050). So if anyone has a cool photo, album cover, artwork suggestion, I'd love to hear it! The only requirements are that it look metal or at least dark (no happy smiley stuff), but not say the name of a band, or show band members, and it should pass the grandma test, so nothing NSFG. TIA if you have something!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

This was mine for a few months.







Robots? Check.
Dinosaurs? Check. 
Awesome 90's Power Rangers reference? Check.


----------



## Wretched

I've got a few Ibanez ans ESP wallpapers posted in this section of the forum... check 'em out.


----------



## AK DRAGON

Digital Blasphemy


----------



## Hollowway

Thanks guys! Those are cool. That digital blasphemy site has some amazing things on it!


----------



## nolow

Eyecandy for your GNOME-Desktop - GNOME-Look.org


----------



## Deathmetal94564

AK DRAGON said:


> Digital Blasphemy


 I Second that


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

Desktop Wallpapers - wallbase.net


----------



## Pauly

Blatte's Backgrounds

Currently I'm rocking a couple of very similar photos of the NYC skyline taken at different times of day, and having them change accordingly. Here's a few of them at your res:

http://wlppr.com/wallpapers/2010/07/16/New_York.1680x1050.jpg
http://free-hq-wallpapers.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/New-York-Sunset-1680x1050.jpg
http://www.hdwallpapers.in/wallpapers/new_york_skyline-1680x1050.jpg

I also had a couple of Tron ones (searched for at your rez):
tron1680x1050 - Google Search


----------



## JohnDillingerJr

A couple of my favorites!
The skull ones a bit small, though.


----------



## Pauly

This website is also epic for photography and has photos at any and every res for screens:
InterfaceLIFT: Wallpaper sorted by Date


----------



## SjPedro

Since my laptop is mainly for study/work purposes I need something to make me laugh everytime I turn it on so I went with this :


----------

